# كيف يمكنك عمل مستخلص المقاول مباشرة" من البريمافيرا بالكامل



## محمود حازم عياد (12 مارس 2008)

أخوانى الأعزاء 
أحمد الله الذى مكننى من أنجاز هذا الملف المهم وهو عن كيفية عمل مستخلص لمقاول الباطن من البريمافيرا مباشرة" دون الحاجة لأستخدام برنامج الأكسل أو أى برنامج آخر وبمجرد عمل UPDATE ثم الأمر F9 أو SCHEDULE وسأبدء هذة المرة بالعكس سأرفق لكم ابرنامج كامل ومعة المستخلصات للأطلاع ثم بعد ذلك نشرح الخطوات ليكون لديكم النسخة كاملة مرفق لكم الآتى :-
1- البرنامج قبل بدء عمل المستخلصات ولكن تم أضافة بعض ال DATA لكل من 
ACTIVITY CODE و ACTIVITY ID و CUSTOM DATA ITEM رجاء الدخول عليها و مراجعتها وهذا البرنامج المبدئى بأسم MST4
2- البرنامج رقم 2 وهو TARGET للبرنامج السابق بأسم MST6 وفية المستخلص رقم 1 
لقرائة المستخلص للأطلاع من قائمة TOOLS الدخول على TABULAR REPORT ثم بعد ذلك
REPORT WRITER ثم نختار INVOIVCE 01 ثم نختار RUN يظهر لدينا المستخلص رقم 1 وهو مكون من عدد 2 صفحة لكل مبنى صفحة
3- البرنامج رقم 3 وهو TARGET للسابق أعمل علية مستخلص 2 وأسم البرنامج MST7
لقرائة المستخلص أتبع نفس الخطوات السابقة ولكن أختار INVOICE 02 وهو مكون من 3 صفحات 
أخترت برنامج بسيط جدا" لسهولة الشرح والتحميل أرجو أن تتصفحوة جيدا" لنبدأ الشرح لكل خطوة بالتفصيل الممل واليكم الرابط :

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/uploaded2/86075/1205352988.rar

أرجو أن تتقبلوا منى هذة الهدية وأسألكم الدعاء


----------



## محمود حازم عياد (12 مارس 2008)

ملاحظة هامة للأخوة الأعزاء أنة يجب تحميل كل المشاريع الموضحة بعالية لأنها مربوطة ببعضها


----------



## engrwes (12 مارس 2008)

مشرفنا القدير ..
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ،،

نشكر لكم حرصكم وتميزكم 

تم التحميل..

متااااابع .. وفي انتظار تميزكم وبداعكم

اخوكم ..


----------



## sallam1998 (13 مارس 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا وزادك علما وعملا ونفع بك الناس


----------



## akramezzat (13 مارس 2008)

السلام عليكم
انا شاكر جداً جداً جداً لهذة المواضيع الرائعة
انا استفدت الكثير الكثير من حضرتك
انا اخذت كورس البريمافيرا و لكن مواضيع حضرتك ثبتت البرنامج بذهني
و التطبيقات المستمرة التي تدعمنا بها رائعة
انت لك الفضل بعد الله سبحانة و تعالي باني اعمل مهندس تخطيط مشاريع بالسعودية 
شكراً جزيلاً و نرجو المزيد


----------



## akramezzat (13 مارس 2008)

السلام عليكم لقد حملت الرابط السابق و لقد دققت في كل تفاصيلة
و كان لي سؤال؟
Why There Is A Target For Mstv7 Which Is Mtv6
What Is The Need From It
While The Data Of The Quantity Entered Manually
From The Previous Invoice
Or I Did Not Understand What Have You Done
شكراً جزيلاً السلام عليكم
:77:


----------



## محمود حازم عياد (13 مارس 2008)

أنا لم أبدء الشرح بعد والموضوع شيق جدا" وجارى تجهيز ملفات الشرح وأعرفك أن معلومات المستخلص تضاف بواسطة ال globale change والموضوع يحتاج شرح للخطوات لأنك لو أخطأت فى المعادلات سيؤثر ذلك على البرنامج و أهمية عمل target هو أنك عندما تعمل update للبرنامج فأنت تحتفظ بنسخة أصلية لأعداد تقارير المقارنة 00 أصبر قليلا" وسأشرح الموضوع بالخطوات التفصيلية مع شكرى لك لكلماتك الرقيقة


----------



## foratfaris (14 مارس 2008)

اخي محمود
جزاك الله خيرا كثيرا واسكنك وذريتك فسيح جناته


----------



## al iman (14 مارس 2008)

بارك الله فيك استاذ حازم وجزاك خيرا


----------



## ashrafemara (14 مارس 2008)

الف شكر وجزال الله كل خير


----------



## عبود الجن (14 مارس 2008)

لا أعلم كيف أشكر لك هذا الجهد الرائع سوى أني أدعو الله أن يديم عليك الصحة والعافية وأن يجزيك الخير على هذا الجهد الخالص لوجهه .


----------



## رضا الفطاطري (14 مارس 2008)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء وفي انتظار الشرح


----------



## wessamahmed (14 مارس 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## تامرالمصرى (15 مارس 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
استاذنا القدير محمود حازم عياد انى احبك فى الله
اعتقد ان جميع رواد هذا المنتدى مدينون لسيادتك بهذه الجهود الجبارة
واعتقد انك بحق تستحق وسام افضل عضو وافضل مشرف
لا املك اللا ان اقول اللهم اجعل هذه الاعمال خالصة لوجهك الكريم وفى ميزان حسناته اللهم يسرله وفرج كربه كما يسر لنا وفرج كربنا
وفى النهاية ارجو مواصلة الجهود التى عودتنا عليها دائما


----------



## ام نورا (15 مارس 2008)

مذهل في عطاءاتك
ومعلم بحق 
جزاك الله كل خير في طيب نفسك عن ثمرات عملك الدؤوب


----------



## محمود حازم عياد (15 مارس 2008)

أقدم لكم شرح مستخلص رقم واحد رجاء قراءة المحتويات والبرنامج مفتوح ويستحسن عمل target lمن البرنامج قبل تنفيذ الأوامر علية لتظل لديك نسخة فى حالة حدوث خطأ لا قدر الله حيث أن global change يقوم بعمل تغيرات كلية وفائدته فى حالتنا هذة هو جعل البريمافيرا تربط بين نسب الأنجاز والكميات حسب ال BOQ التى تغذى بها البرنامج وأترككم مع الملف وأرجو أن أعرف رأيكم وأنا جاهز لأى سؤال واليكم الرابط

http://www.4shared.com/file/40858136/f73b35bc/___online.html
أعتذر عن التحميل على 4SHARED لأنى حاولت التحميل على الملتقى وفشلت رغم أن الملف عبارة عن 2ونصف ميجا أو أقل وحاولت الأتصال بأخى أبو محمد ( مهاجر ) للأستفسار على المحمول ولم يرد لعلة لعذر أرجو من السادة القائمين على الملتقى أيجاد حل لموضوع التحميل لأهميتة 
وأعتذر عن تكرار الطلب 
مع قبول تحياتى للجميع 
محمود حازم عياد


----------



## الزعيم2000 (15 مارس 2008)

جزى الله عنا هذاالرجل خير الجزاء 
بارك يا ربنا لنا و له فى صحته و ماله و أهله
و ارزقنا معه صحبة حبيبك محمد ( معلم البشرية العظيم) صلى الله و سلم و باركعليه و على أله و صحبه

أعتذر لأستاذى و إخوانى عن الأنقطاع 
و أسأل المولىجل وعلا أن يجمعنى بأهل هذاالملتقى الطيبين على كل علم نافع


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (15 مارس 2008)

اخي و عزيزي المعطاء القدير المُعلم م محمود حازم عياد

لا يسعنا الا ان ندعو لك الله
ان يجعل مجهودك 
ووقتك
وفكرك
وفنيتك
وتعليمك للناس

ان يجعله في موازين عملك الصالح
وان ينفع بك جموع المهندسين التواقين الى الارتقاء بانفسهم
وقد لايجدون مصادر الترقي العلمي والمعرفي

وها انت تقدمها للجميع بكل يسر 

فجزاك الله خيرا على كل من انتفع بعملك هذا
وبارك الله لك في علمك ووقتك وصحتك

وجعله لك في ابنائك وذريتك بكل خير

لي استفسار 
كي اتابع الامر مع اخونا مهاجر

هل امتلأت السعة التي فتحها لكم اخونا مهاجر والتي على ما ظن 50 ميجا
هل امتلأت وتريد اضافة سعة زيادة
ام
ان هناك عيب ما ولا يقبل التحميل بالرغم من وجود مساحة بحسابكم في مركز التحميل بالملتقى

؟

ارجو التوضيح 

وسأقوم بعدها بمراسلة اخونا مهاجر في تلك المسألة 

مشكورا استاذنا الفاضل المعطاء
فعطاءاتك المستمرة
تثبت ان اوطاننا
مازال فيها من يلتزم اخلاق الاسلام
في الايثار بوقته وجهده الى الاخرين
وفيها من يعمل على رفع كفاءة اخوته ممن يزاملونه في المهنة 
ليس لشيء
الا لامتثال امر الله في اعمار الكون والاضافة فيه ونشر الخير فيمن حوله

دوما اذكرك واشكرك
​


----------



## ابوصـــــالح (15 مارس 2008)

ما شاء الله تبارك الله 

دائما تذهلنا بالجديد والمفيد ... بارك الله فيك ونفع بك


----------



## حسن احمد (15 مارس 2008)

بارك الله لك فى وقتك وعمرك ونفع بك دائما


----------



## محمود حازم عياد (16 مارس 2008)

أخوانى الأعزاء 
قبل الدخول الى المستخلص رقم 2 سأقوم بتوضيح طرق أدخال ال data بأستخدام خاصية global change حيث أنها مفيدة فى حالة البرامج الكبيرة فليس من المعقول الدخول على كل نشاط وأضافة ما يخصة من ال data وكذلك فأن طريقة fill cell تحتاج أيضا" لتنسيق وترتيب أما فى global chanhe يكفى أن تصيغ معادلة واحدة ثم run فيتم أدخال ال data للأنشطة وجارى تجهيز الملفات وأعتذر منكم فى حالة التأخير لوجود عطل فى جهازى الخاص بى وجارى الأصلاح وأشكركم على هذة الكلمات وبالنسبة لسؤال أخى نهر النييل عن السعة فانا لا أعرف هل هى لكل ملف 50 ميجا أم السعة الكلية المسموح بها هى 50 ميجا أذا كانت الأجابة الثانية فأعتقد أننى تخطيت هذا بكثير جدا" وأيضا" فهذا لا يكفى لدى ملفات ممتازة لبعض المشاريع منها المستشفى السعودى الألمانى فى القاهرة كامل بالرسومات والمواصفات و BOQ وحتى تقرير الجسات وكذلك البرامج المبدئية للمشروع وكذلك لدى مشروع مصنع أدوية كامل بالبرامج 000 أرجو المساعدة حتى أتمكن من أتمام الفائدة 
مع قبول وافر الأحترام


----------



## باسمه عصام (16 مارس 2008)

جعلها الله في ميزان حسنات


----------



## akramezzat (16 مارس 2008)

بارك الله فيك
كلمات الشكر قليلة علي هذا المجهود الرائع
اللهم بارك لك في علمك
و يجزيك كل خير


----------



## محمود حازم عياد (17 مارس 2008)

أرجو من أخى نهر النييل أضافة الموضوع للمكتبة أذا كان يستحق حيث أنى لا أعرف كيفية أضافة اللوجو الخاص بالمكتبة على الموضوع


----------



## الجنزوري محمد (17 مارس 2008)

ماشاء الله على جمال عطائك الذي لا ينقطع بارك الله فيك وجعل هذا المجهود في ميزان حسناتك
والموضوع مهم ارجو ان يكون أعلى قائمة المكتبة


----------



## محمود حازم عياد (19 مارس 2008)

أرجو أستخدام البرامج المرفقة مع المشاركة ( شرح مستخلصات ) لأتمام الفائدة وهناك محاولة أخرى منى لأدخال أختلاف الأسعار بالزيادة أو تأخير المقاول وعند أتمام المحاولة سأطرحها فى الملتقى 
ولكم منى السلام


----------



## رجاء4 (19 مارس 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اخي الفاضل محمود 
ارجو من الله العلي القدير ان يجعله في ميزان حسناتك وزادك الله من علمه وفضله
أختك في الله رجاء4


----------



## احمد الناصح (20 مارس 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا وزادك علما وعملا ونفع بك الناس


----------



## mh702 (25 مايو 2008)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## عبد النور السابع (26 مايو 2008)

شكرا جزيلا ياخ محمود


----------



## Ayman (26 مايو 2008)

جزاكم الله خيرا...مجهود رائع


----------



## ashrafemara (30 مايو 2008)

والله لا اعرف كيف اشكرك
جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## meee (2 يونيو 2008)

السلام عليكم........

1000 شكر .........

ـــــــــ تحاياي________


----------



## حسن احمد (2 يونيو 2008)

بارك الله فيك والى الامام


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (3 يونيو 2008)

جزالك الله كل خير ان شاء الله


----------



## sindbad-elarab (3 يونيو 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا اخى المهندس محمود


----------



## Mohamed_Rag (18 يونيو 2008)

*تحميل الملفات*

انا مش عارف اذهب لمكان التحميل لأن الرابط يعود بي إلى الصفحة الرئيسية مرة اخرى فياريت تقول لي كيف احمل هذه الملفات لكي لا اعود من حيث اتيت


----------



## 1qaz (3 أغسطس 2008)

اسال الله العلي القدير ان يجعل الجنة مثواك


----------



## 1qaz (3 أغسطس 2008)

اسال الله ان يسهل لك كل صعب


----------



## 1qaz (3 أغسطس 2008)

لا أعلم ماذا اقول سوى ان اسأل الله ان يعلمك عمل مالم تعلم وان ينفعك بما علمت


----------



## virtualknight (3 أغسطس 2008)

الشكر الجزيل وجزاك الله خيرا عن كل دقيقة استغرقتها في كتابة وانجاز هذا العمل الجليل


----------



## said454 (27 سبتمبر 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## foratfaris (29 سبتمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## عادل ندى محمود (2 أكتوبر 2008)

ممتاز بارك الله فيك وجزاك كل خير


----------



## Mohamed_Rag (22 أكتوبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا بحق انت معلم ممتاز ومواضيعك شيقة جدا وأنا من عشاق إدراة المشروعات وبرنامج بريمافيرا ولكن تعلمته منذ16 عام وحتى الأن ولكني لم اعمل به والأن اتيحت لي الفرصة بالسعودية فأرجو منك الدعاء لي بالتوفيق ولا تحرمنا من عطاءك


----------



## seifelden (7 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 
بداية أود أن أشكر السيد الفاضل المهندس محمود حازم عياد على وفير جهده وأدعو الله العلى القدير أن يبارك له فى أهله و فى ماله و أولاده وأن لا يحرمه الأجر يوم أن نلقاه
وان لى عنده بعض الأسئلة أود أن أطرحها عليه و أرجو أن يتسع و قته للرد على
1- ماالحكمة من تحويل التواريخ الى actual dates وهل سيؤثر على عملية ال update فى ما بعد؟
2- مامعنى( أننا لا نضيف النسب فى حالة 100% لأنها ستضاف مباشرة ولكن نضيفها فى النسب الأصغر)؟
3- لو افترضنا ان النشاط هو توريد و تركيب مواسير وأن نسبة التوريد هى 60 % من البند ثم 40 % على الحفر و التركيب 
فكيف نستخدم ال weight فى تلك الحالة؟

و جزاك الله خيرا 

م . سيف الدين محمد


----------



## moamenasd (9 مايو 2009)

شكرا جزيلا وفى انتظلر الشح والمزيد من البرامج وشكراعلى مجهودك الرائع والمتميز


----------



## alaa eldin farag (10 مايو 2009)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## thanaaa (10 مايو 2009)

لا أعلم كيف أشكر لك هذا الجهد الرائع


----------



## محمود حازم عياد (12 مايو 2009)

أخى المهندس سيف الدين 
ستجد شرح كامل للأسأله على الرابط 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t84974.html
مع إحترام وتقديرى


----------



## ahussin2008 (7 أغسطس 2009)

*الف شكر وجزال الله كل خير*​


----------



## gadag (4 سبتمبر 2009)

الف شكر فعلا التطبيقات تثبت البرنامج كل عام وانتم بخير


----------



## ايمن حسين (3 نوفمبر 2009)

لكم وافر التحية والتقدير على المجهود


----------



## ايمن حسين (3 نوفمبر 2009)

شكر اجزيلا 000000000000000000


----------



## abunashat (29 نوفمبر 2009)

مسا الخير
أريد أن أتعلم كيفية اعداد المستخلصات للمشاريخ باستخدام ال excel
أبو نشات


----------



## hassan1963 (30 نوفمبر 2009)

* الف شكر وجزال الله كل خير*​


----------



## amazan2 (20 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا و نحن بانتظار الشرح


----------



## amazan2 (20 ديسمبر 2009)

الف شكر لقد وجدت الشرح في الصفحات السابقة 
ولك الف تحية


----------



## غانم دياب قطب (23 ديسمبر 2009)

يجعله الله فى ميزان حساناتكم


----------



## الشكر لله (28 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله الف خير عنا جميعا


----------



## الشكر لله (28 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله عنا الف خير


----------



## ST.ENG (14 مارس 2010)

thankssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## ahmed abdelaal (14 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله عنا خيرا


----------



## احمد خليل2006 (16 مارس 2010)

*الف شكر على المجهود الرائع ياباشمهندس /محمود عياد
وجعلة الله فى ميزان حسناتك ودائما فى الزيادة وتبدعنا دائما بملفاتك الرائعة
م. احمد خليل*


----------



## Salah eldin (17 مارس 2010)

شكرا لك أخي الكريم على إضافتك ونتمنى المزيد


----------



## عبدالباعث (16 أبريل 2010)

مشششششششششكور


----------



## محمد السواكنى (23 أبريل 2010)

بارك الله فيك ايها المشرف المتميز


----------



## firasmohammed (22 مايو 2010)

جزاكم الله خير وبارك باصحاب هذا الموقع الافاضل


----------



## محمودشمس (23 مايو 2010)

بارك الله فيك وزودك بالتقوي والعمل الصالح


----------



## فنون جميلة 911 (31 مايو 2010)

لقد اثريت علينا كثيرا يا مهندس محمود
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## الريفى2010 (4 يونيو 2010)

شكرا وجزالك الله خيرا عنا


----------



## plan-Enas (2 نوفمبر 2010)

الحقيقه تحيه لجميع المشرفين والمساهمين بكل انواع المشاركات القيمه انا فعلاً بأكون مذهوله من إضافتكم الرائعه واتمني في يوم من الأيام أكون زيكو


----------



## eqramy (8 مارس 2011)

مشكووووووووووور


----------



## م_هبه (8 مارس 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ad ali (9 مايو 2012)

تسلم الايادي


----------



## ad ali (9 مايو 2012)

اخي العزيز الرابط لا يعمل ارجو الافادة


----------



## محمد السعيد على (10 مايو 2012)

*المهندس / محمود حازم عياد المحترم 
اود منكم لو هناك امكانيه ووقت ان تقوموا بشرح عمل التحديث والتقارير والتدفقات الماليه واعمال المتابعه على برنامج البريمافيرا لان الاخوه الافاضل من قام بشرح البرنامج لايلمسوا هذه النقاط الهامه .
ولكم شكرى*​


----------



## mohamedsamy1979 (21 أغسطس 2012)

الرابط لا يعمل برجاء اعادة رفعة من فضلك لانى محتاجة جدا


----------



## خالد قريسو (28 أغسطس 2012)

نشكر لكم حرصكم وتميزكم


----------



## raoofhujairi (2 يناير 2013)

موضوع رائع


----------



## bassam alsayeg (2 يناير 2013)

thankx


----------



## bassam alsayeg (3 يناير 2013)

هل بمكن عمل هذ ا المستخلص باستخدام p6 ؟


----------



## nofal (5 يناير 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا .


----------



## عاشق السهر (11 يناير 2013)

اي العزيز كلما حاولت ان افتح الرابط تظهر لي هذه العباره Page not found ارجوا الافاده
ولكم مني جزيل الشكر




محمود حازم عياد قال:


> أخوانى الأعزاء
> أحمد الله الذى مكننى من أنجاز هذا الملف المهم وهو عن كيفية عمل مستخلص لمقاول الباطن من البريمافيرا مباشرة" دون الحاجة لأستخدام برنامج الأكسل أو أى برنامج آخر وبمجرد عمل UPDATE ثم الأمر F9 أو SCHEDULE وسأبدء هذة المرة بالعكس سأرفق لكم ابرنامج كامل ومعة المستخلصات للأطلاع ثم بعد ذلك نشرح الخطوات ليكون لديكم النسخة كاملة مرفق لكم الآتى :-
> 1- البرنامج قبل بدء عمل المستخلصات ولكن تم أضافة بعض ال DATA لكل من
> ACTIVITY CODE و ACTIVITY ID و CUSTOM DATA ITEM رجاء الدخول عليها و مراجعتها وهذا البرنامج المبدئى بأسم MST4
> ...


----------



## عاشق السهر (11 يناير 2013)

بش مهندس الرابط لايعمل نرجوا الافاده


----------



## احمد فهيم فهيم (18 يناير 2013)

بشمهندس نوفال ارجو اذا كان الرابط قد فتح معك ان تدلنا على طريقة تحميلة لان الرابط لا يعمل


----------



## atefzd (7 مارس 2015)

شكرا جزيلا وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## وفا منثور (9 أبريل 2015)

الرابط منتهي ارجوكم ارقوه بالمرفقات


----------



## MHRL (13 أبريل 2015)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## noda27 (1 فبراير 2019)

بعد اذنكم محتاج على وجه السرعة شيتات كويسة و برامج كويسة لتصميم محطات تنقية مياة الشرب و محطات معالجة مياة الصرف
و شيت اكسيل ​


----------

